# lost all sound on kernel upgrade...help!

## papapenguin

I upgraded my kernel and lost sound...and alsa can't find any of my modules...

```
papapenguin ~ # alsaconf

ERROR: Module snd not found.

ERROR: Module snd not found.

ERROR: Module snd not found.

ERROR: Module snd-opl3sa2 not found.                                                                       

ERROR: Module snd-cs4236 not found.

ERROR: Module snd-cs4232 not found.

ERROR: Module snd-cs4231 not found.

ERROR: Module snd-es18xx not found.

ERROR: Module snd-es1688 not found.

ERROR: Module snd-sb16 not found.

ERROR: Module snd-sb8 not found.
```

my dmesg is here: http://pastebin.com/8dfSTQf1

```
papapenguin ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.65 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.2.12-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.12-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-50-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 16 Jun 2012 20:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p29

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.3

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.5, 1.12.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo proaudio

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA skype-eula dlj-1.1 AdobeFlash-10.3 www-plugins/google-talkplugin Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -msse3 -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -msse3 -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/pro-audio"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi aim alsa amd64 apache2 apng berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo caps cdb cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups curl cxx dbus declarative device-mapper dri dv dvb dvd dvdr eigen enca encode exif extras ffmpeg flac fontconfig fortran freetype ftp gd gdbm gif glib gmp gnutls gpm gsf gstreamer gtk gudev handbook hpcups hwdb iconv icu imap ipod ipv6 jabber jack jadetex java javascript jingle jpeg kdcraw kde kdepim kontact kpathsea ladspa laptop lcms mad matroska melt minizip mmx mng modules mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mso mssql mudflap multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nsplugin nvidia objc ogg okular openexr opengl openmp openxr oscar pam pcmcia pcre pda pdf pdo perl php plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt-static qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline reports rss ruby scanner sdl secure-delete semantic-desktop session snmp source sox speex spell splitdebug sql sse sse2 ssl svg syslog tcpd theora threads tidy tiff timidity tools truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd video vorbis webkit wifi wv2 xine xinerama xml xmlwriter xorg xslt xv yahoo zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

papapenguin ~ # 
```

please help!

----------

## itshotinhere

What is your sound card?

try lspci and rebuild kernel with the appropriate module

----------

## papapenguin

sorry, forgot to include this:

```
papapenguin ~ # lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C51 [GeForce Go 6150] (rev a2)

00:09.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.3 Co-processor: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev f1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev f1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)

07:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller

07:05.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

07:05.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 01)

07:05.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

07:05.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

papapenguin ~ #
```

also, the module is set in my kernel...

----------

## Naib

is the drivers in-kernel or as a module

did you do a "make modules_install"

----------

## papapenguin

the drivers are built into the kernel, and I did

```
make && make modules_install
```

as well...

I'd like to post my kernel options...but forgot the command...

----------

## itshotinhere

Are you compiling your sound card as a module or into the kernel? Is loadable module support enabled in the kernel?

You can load a module manually by running modprobe ${module-name} as root and look at the list of currently loaded modules by running lsmod.

You might want to do a find or a locate on /lib/modules/${kernel-version} for files with a .ko suffix to see if the modules are actually there.

----------

## papapenguin

my lsmod

```
papapenguin ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia              10875422  37 

b43                   129197  0 

forcedeth              50808  0 

ssb                    36896  1 b43

k8temp                  3651  0 

i2c_nforce2             5111  0 

papapenguin ~ #
```

my kernel seems fine, I'm at a loss here...

----------

## itshotinhere

Is the nvidia module the module for your sound card? I thought that was the nvidia video driver.

----------

## Aquous

If you run alsamixer, does it list any valid outputs? are they muted, by any chance? (be sure to check all your outputs, you can use right arrow key to scroll)

----------

## BillWho

papapenguin,

Anything  returned with

```
grep -i "snd_opl\|snd_cs4\|snd_es1\|snd_usb" /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## khayyam

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep -i "snd_opl\|snd_cs4\|snd_es1\|snd_usb" /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

Bill ... why not look for whats enabled? It's not just the card but PCM, MIXER_OSS, PCI, etc, that should be enabled.

```
awk '/SND/{if ($1 != "#") print}' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

best ... khay

----------

## BillWho

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *BillWho wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> grep -i "snd_opl\|snd_cs4\|snd_es1\|snd_usb" /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

Good point - I was just starting with the alsaconf complaint to check if they're actually set.

It seems to be a question that's been evaded in this thread for some unexplained reason    :Confused: 

----------

## khayyam

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> It seems to be a question that's been evaded in this thread for some unexplained reason

 

panic first .. ask questions later :)

best ... khay

----------

## papapenguin

thanks Aquous, that was it...my speaker tab in alsamixer was at 00..It may have been because my laptop screen/display broke into a million pieces, and when I took it apart it, I wasn't able to connect the little speaker and volume controls correctly... 

khayyam and BillWho...no evasion...no panic...just starting from scratch and trying to solve a problem...

fyi

```
papapenguin ~ # grep -i "snd_opl\|snd_cs4\|snd_es1\|snd_usb" /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE is not set

papapenguin ~ #
```

```
papapenguin ~ # awk '/SND/{if ($1 != "#") print}' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ_INPUT=y

CONFIG_SND_FIREWIRE=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALL_CODECS=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM_HUBS=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AD193X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AD73311=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADAU1373=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADAV80X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADS117X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4535=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4641=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4642=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4671=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALC5623=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L51=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4270=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4271=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CX20442=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_JZ4740_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_L3=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_DA7210=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_DFBMCS320=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX98088=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX98095=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX9850=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM3008=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5631=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SGTL5000=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SPDIF=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM2602=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_STA32X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC23=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC32X4=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC3X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320DAC33=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_UDA134X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_UDA1380=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM1250_EV1=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM5100=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8510=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8523=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8580=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8711=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8727=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8728=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8731=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8737=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8741=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8750=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8753=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8776=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8782=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8804=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8900=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8903=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8904=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8940=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8955=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8960=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8961=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8962=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8971=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8974=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8978=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8983=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8985=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8988=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8990=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8991=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8993=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8995=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8996=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM9081=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_LM4857=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX9877=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TPA6130A2=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM2000=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM9090=y

papapenguin ~ #
```

----------

## Jaglover

You are doing it the hard way. The easy way is running alsa-info.sh --pastebin and posting the link here.

----------

## papapenguin

Jaglover--thank you...that was the command I was looking for!

http://pastebin.com/s2DJvMZZ

----------

## Ant P.

Start by turning off IEC958 output in alsamixer, it's unlikely you have digital audio connected to the front jack. Turn off auto-mute if that doesn't work. Everything else in there looks sane.

----------

